# Excited for move



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Did all of you guys get real excited before your move and watch a place in the sun all the time and get things for your house , or is it just me ! We cant wait to move and I am really excited, we have our house and I cant wait to finish work and start our new adventure


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

maureen47 said:


> Did all of you guys get real excited before your move and watch a place in the sun all the time and get things for your house , or is it just me ! We cant wait to move and I am really excited, we have our house and I cant wait to finish work and start our new adventure


Hi Maureen.
Yes I guess we must have (been a while now) and do not forget your passport.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

playamonte said:


> Hi Maureen.
> Yes I guess we must have (been a while now) and do not forget your passport.


Lol , I think we will be quite near you , our house is between Chella and Bolbaitte ! Thats if your name is where you live !


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

maureen47 said:


> Lol , I think we will be quite near you , our house is between Chella and Bolbaitte ! Thats if your name is where you live !


Yes mate & I take it you will be up on what they call the mountain ?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

maureen47 said:


> Did all of you guys get real excited before your move and watch a place in the sun all the time and get things for your house , or is it just me ! We cant wait to move and I am really excited, we have our house and I cant wait to finish work and start our new adventure


Yes. 

I still love my property porn, whilst planning the next move within Spain. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

lol 'property porn' like that. Must admit that I'm guilty as charged also. Soooo many property papers and websites visited. Hopefully all sorted now.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Madliz said:


> Yes.
> 
> I still love my property porn, whilst planning the next move within Spain. :fingerscrossed:


I have never been able to shake my addiction to property porn, I even watch the ones looking for houses in the UK although I've no intention of buying one!

My situation was a bit different from yours, Maureen, as we bought our house and used it as a holiday home for over 3 years before we were able to move permanently. For all that time I felt as though I was just living from one trip here to the next (we took our holidays one week at a time so that we could get over as often as possible) and I was in tears every time I had to leave and go back. I was always spotting things in shops (TK Maxx's homeware section particularly (they now seem to have separate shops called something else, at least they do in Manchester) and thinking "ooh, that would look nice in the Spanish house" and buying it. It was rather like the old-fashioned thing of getting a "bottom drawer" together before getting married!

The period between deciding "yes, now we are in the position where we can afford to make the move permanently" and actually selling our UK house was the worst. It took 7 months until completion and it was pure torture. All in the past now, though, as it soon will be for you. I hope everything goes smoothly with your move, I'm sure it will as you sound like a very well organised person.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

playamonte said:


> Yes mate & I take it you will be up on what they call the mountain ?



We are at the bottom of the mountain ! we can walk to the village from ours , its near the chocolate factory


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> I have never been able to shake my addiction to property porn, I even watch the ones looking for houses in the UK although I've no intention of buying one!
> 
> My situation was a bit different from yours, Maureen, as we bought our house and used it as a holiday home for over 3 years before we were able to move permanently. For all that time I felt as though I was just living from one trip here to the next (we took our holidays one week at a time so that we could get over as often as possible) and I was in tears every time I had to leave and go back. I was always spotting things in shops (TK Maxx's homeware section particularly (they now seem to have separate shops called something else, at least they do in Manchester) and thinking "ooh, that would look nice in the Spanish house" and buying it. It was rather like the old-fashioned thing of getting a "bottom drawer" together before getting married!
> 
> The period between deciding "yes, now we are in the position where we can afford to make the move permanently" and actually selling our UK house was the worst. It took 7 months until completion and it was pure torture. All in the past now, though, as it soon will be for you. I hope everything goes smoothly with your move, I'm sure it will as you sound like a very well organised person.


Thank you and yes TK Maxx is providing much of my 'bottom drawer' for Spain , I love that shop and will miss it when in Spain but will buy online and get my kids to post to me ! We are planning as much as possible but I want to be there now lol


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

We are three days away from moving over and I am still watching 'A place in the sun' !! But then I am passionate about property - wherever it may be. We have owned our house in Spain for a year now and every time we visited I was mostly frustratBued at not being able to buy the fabulous plants on offer in the local garden centres as I wasn't there full time to look after them. But as soon as we get there and get a little settled I will be buying up my geraniums etc. by the bucketful. Wish you the best of luck in your move when it happens. Must say that the last minute preparations have been very hard work, but we know it will all be worth it and we can't wait to be permanently in our beautiful spot in Spain.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

maureen47 said:


> Did all of you guys get real excited before your move and watch a place in the sun all the time and get things for your house , or is it just me ! We cant wait to move and I am really excited, we have our house and I cant wait to finish work and start our new adventure


Oh yes ... and after six years I still get a thrill every morning when I wake up and see the sun rising over the mountains


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Glad its not just me  Good luck to those moving soon and I keep telling myself , it wont be long !


----------

